
Solving Rings in Agda - lelf
https://oisdk.github.io/agda-ring-solver/README.html
======
krapht
Whenever I read a technical overview like this, I like to see references to
existing literature. This report doesn't do this, see for example
[https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/11541868_7](https://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/11541868_7)
which is basically the same thing but in Coq.

~~~
oisdk
Author here! It's my fault the code and report are a little disorganized, but
there is a related work section in the full report
([https://github.com/oisdk/agda-ring-solver-
report/blob/master...](https://github.com/oisdk/agda-ring-solver-
report/blob/master/report.pdf)) which mentions that paper.

Also, if you click through to the section on the algorithm itself
([https://oisdk.github.io/agda-ring-
solver/Polynomial.NormalFo...](https://oisdk.github.io/agda-ring-
solver/Polynomial.NormalForm.html)) you'll see a link to the same paper.

------
jedharris
I'm happy this exists, and that Agda has the facilities to make it feasible,
but sad that automated formal systems are so primitive compared to software
development tools. Is this gap just lack of motivation for more people to
contribute, or the culture of formal systems, or some source of technical
barriers, or ??

------
riku_iki
How one can type that ℕ and ℤ on the regular keyboard?..

~~~
m_j_g
in atom plugin for agda you just typing \bn or \bz , full reference here:
[https://people.inf.elte.hu/divip/AgdaTutorial/Symbols.html#b...](https://people.inf.elte.hu/divip/AgdaTutorial/Symbols.html#blackboard-
bold-letters)

